# Ski Swaps 2014/2015 season we need a sticky for this please



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2014)

This weekend from potterbrothers of Mid Hudson Valley NY.

SEP
6-7                                       Rhinebeck Fairgrounds Preseason Sale
 Sat 9am-6pm
 Sun 10am-5pm                        

http://www.potterbrothers.com/sales-events/

SEP
19-21                                       Fishkill Swap & Sell
 Friday 2pm-8pm
 Saturday 9am-6pm
 Sunday 10am-5pm


SEP
26-28                                       Kingston Swap & Sell
 Friday 10am-8pm
 Saturday 9am-6pm
 Sunday 10am-5pm

OCT
11-13                                       Columbus Weekend Sale - Jiminy Peak                        
Map It                                       OCT
11-13                                       Columbus Weekend Sale - Bromley Mountain


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 28, 2014)

https://www.google.com/maps/dir//Po...d0e9647fed665318!2m2!1d-73.904543!2d41.562124


OCT
11-13                                       Columbus Weekend Sale - Bromley Mountain                        
Map It                                       OCT
11-13                                       Columbus Weekend Sale - Killington                        
Map It 
                OCT
24-26                                       Fishkill Swap & Sell
 Friday 2pm-8pm
 Saturday 9am-6pm
 Sunday 10am-5pm                        
Map It 
                NOV
1-2                                       Poughkeepsie Swap & Sell
 Friday 10am-8pm
 Saturday 9am-6pm
 Sunday 10am-5pm                        
Map It 
                NOV
7-9                                       Albany Ski & Snowboard Expo
 Friday 4pm-9pm
 Saturday 9am-5pm
 Sunday 10am-5pm                        
Map It 









[h=2]Welcome Back to Winter[/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hey skiers and riders, welcome back to Potter Brothers and the start of the 2014/15 ski and snowboard season.
Read More
[h=2]Tips for Selling Gear[/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Before you come to the Swap, inspect all of your gear to make sure everything is in working order.
Read More
[h=2]Cash-4-Carvers[/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cash-4-Carvers is Potter Brothers unique trade-in program that helps you turn your old equipment into something more current.
Read More
[h=2]Free Ticket to Killington[/h]


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 29, 2014)

For those in northern NJ, Pelican's annual ski swap & tent sale has started.


----------



## moresnow (Sep 30, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> For those in northern NJ, Pelican's annual ski swap & tent sale has started.


Henios is doing their swap the weekend of the 11th.

http://www.heinosskiandcycle.com


----------



## salsgang (Oct 5, 2014)

I am keeping a list of Maine ski swaps on my blog. Next one is upcoming at CVA / Sugarloaf October 11.

http://www.maineskifamily.com/2014/10/2014-maine-ski-swaps.html


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> For those in northern NJ, Pelican's annual ski swap & tent sale has started.



There are some good deals here if you're in the area.

GF bought a nice Marker ski coat yesterday for a great bargain basement price of $99.   

I bought a Marker coat that was normally > $368 at 1/2 off for $184.

In both cases, they were the last of that color or the last of that size/jacket from a previous year, so it's all hit or miss, but plenty of good stuff still on the racks.  I imagine it would be great if you had kids.


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 7, 2014)

Berkshire East has a decent swap in early November.   I'll post details when I get them.  Get there early avoid the overpriced new gear tables!


----------



## Abubob (Oct 8, 2014)

http://www.gunstockskiclub.com/skisale


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 8, 2014)

Dropped some stuff off at Wachusett for the Columbus Day swap. Starts tomorrow.


----------



## salsgang (Oct 14, 2014)

Freeport Schools Ski Booster Winter Sale and Swap November 8th at Freeport HS Cafeteria - 30 Holbrook Street in Freeport Maine.


Swap and Sale - November 8,  1pm to 3pm


Equipment Drop Off times - November 7, 4pm to 7pm and November 8, 10am to 1pm.


FMI visit the public Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/FreeportSkiBoosters


For a listing of all the swaps in Maine visit my blog - http://www.maineskifamily.com/2014/10/2014-maine-ski-swaps.html


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 16, 2014)

Berkshire East Ski Swap November 15th 9 am drop off the 14th.  Come early for good deals on kids gear!


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 16, 2014)

Waitsfield VT Annual Ski & Skate Sale - November 15th and 16th 

The best place to get great deals on winter gear for your entire family. In its 34th year, the Waitsfield Ski & Skate Sale focuses on selling and re-selling quality winter sports equipment while raising money for the Waitsfield School PTO. - See more at: 

http://www.waitsfieldschool.org/ski-and-skate-sale.php


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 22, 2014)

[h=2]http://www.potterbrothers.com/sales-events/

Fall 2014 Sales Events[/h]

                OCT
24-26                                       Fishkill Swap & Sell
 Friday 2pm-8pm
 Saturday 9am-6pm
 Sunday 10am-5pm                        
Map It


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 22, 2014)

FSC Nov 8th. 8-1
http://www.franconiaskiclub.com/fsc-ski-swap


----------



## HD333 (Oct 22, 2014)

Assabet Valley Regional Technical High School’s annual Ski and Snowboard Sale is scheduled for Sunday, October 26th, from 10:00 AM until 2:00 PM in the school’s cafeteria at 215 Fitchburg Street, Marl­borough. Both new and used clothing and equipment for downhill, cross country, and snowboarding will be on display and reasonably priced. There will be two sports equipment dealers participating this year as well.


----------



## catherine (Oct 23, 2014)

SKI & SKATE SWAP - Wolfeboro, NH - Lots of new and used equipment and clothing.  
The Ski & Skate Swap will be held on Saturday, November 8, 2014 at
Kingswood High School from 9AM-2PM and is sponsored by the
Wolfeboro Area Children’s Center.
For more information please call the Center at 569–1027.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 12, 2015)

Bump Potter Brothers Reinbeck Fair grounds Sunday Sept. 13 9 am to 5 pm? Last years few shops d
Dutches county NY I hope to get some good deal s.?


----------



## Rushski (Sep 14, 2015)

Nashua, Thanksgiving weekend.  Right down the street, but haven't checked it out in quite a few years.  May be better than it used to be?

http://www.nashuaexchangeclub.org/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=35099&module_id=22441


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2015)

Rushski said:


> Nashua, Thanksgiving weekend.  Right down the street, but haven't checked it out in quite a few years.  May be better than it used to be?
> 
> http://www.nashuaexchangeclub.org/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=35099&module_id=22441


Usually make it over there each year...have sold a few items in the past although I tend to do better with CL.  Think the selection is much better at the Wachusett swap.


----------



## dlague (Sep 14, 2015)

McIntyre Ski Area - Manchester, NH
Events & Functions
36th Annual Ski/Snowboard/Skate SWAP!
Friday, October 16th from 4:00-9:00pm
Saturday, October 17th from 9:00am-4:00pm

Shop the largest selection of new and used skis, snowboards, boots, skates, etc...! This is a HUGE event with the best deals around!

Equipment Drop-Off Days:
Sat. 10/10 9am-5pm
Sun. 10/11 9am-3pm
Mon through Thurs 10/12-10/15 9am-6pm!

If you are bringing 15+ items, please call 622-6159 for an appointment!


----------



## dlague (Sep 14, 2015)

Crossed Sabers Ski and Snowboard Swap, Raynham. Details: http://www.skiandsportsonline.com/swap.cfm

South Burlington Booster Ski Swap, S. Burlington, Vt. Details: http://activities-athletics.sbsd.sb...ules/groups/integrated_home.phtml?gid=1351307

Pico Ski Club Sale and Swap, Pico, Vt. Details: http://www.picoskiclub.com/content/2015-swap-sale-consignment-drop-dates-and-times 

Bosquet Mountain, Pittsfield. Details: http://www.bousquets.com/mountain/ski-sale/

Killington Ski and Snowboard Club Ski Swap, Killington, Vt. Details: http://www.killingtonskiclub.com/ 

Wachusett Mountain Columbus Day Ski and Snowboard Swap, Princeton. Details: http://www.wachusett.com/EventsActi...s/SkiSnowboardSaleSwap/tabid/355/Default.aspx

McIntyre Ski Area Ski Swap, Manchester, NH. Details: http://www.mcintyreskiarea.com/events

Penobscot Valley Ski Club Ski Sale, Bangor, Maine. Details: http://www.pvskiclub.org/ski-sale/

Bethel Outing Club Ski Sale, Bethel, Maine. Details: http://www.bethelouting.org/#!boc-fall-ski-sale

 Gunstock Ski Club, Guilford, NH. Details: http://www.gunstockskiclub.com/skisale


----------



## dlague (Sep 15, 2015)

Franconia Ski Club Ski Swap, Franconia, NH. Details: http://www.franconiaskiclub.com/fsc-ski-swap 

Pat’s Peak Octoberfest/Ski Swap, Henniker, NH. Details: http://www.patspeak.com/winter/cale...age_tag]=calendar&module_params[version_id]=1

Okemo Ski and Snowboard Swap, Okemo, Vt. Details: http://okemomountainschool.org/ski-and-snowboard-swap/ 


Stratton Mountain School, Stratton, Vt. Details: http://www.gosms.org/SkiSale


Ski Haus, New Milford, Conn. Details:  Several Dates  - http://www.skihausonline.com/pages/sales-events 

Down East Ski Club Ski Sale, Portland, Maine. Details: http://www.downeastskiclub.com/ski_sale.html

Westborough Ski Swap, Westborough. Details: http://www.explorerpost85.com/FundRaising.htm


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 15, 2015)

Mods: Any thoughts about turning this into a thread for the 2015-2016 season?  It's pretty confusing as is.  It is titled "...2014-2015".  And people are posting a mix of information from last year's and this year's swaps.


----------



## dlague (Sep 15, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Mods: Any thoughts about turning this into a thread for the 2015-2016 season?  It's pretty confusing as is.  It is titled "...2014-2015".  And people are posting a mix of information from last year's and this year's swaps.



+1  starting with Scotty's post in September of this year


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 15, 2015)

dlague said:


> +1  starting with Scotty's post in September of this year



It my fault. I think been need to pm a moderator to change it for this year.


----------



## dlague (Sep 15, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> It my fault. I think been need to pm a moderator to change it for this year.



No fault!  I an OK with it.  However it does deserve it's own thread for sure.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 26, 2015)

Sept 27 and 26  2015.  Kingston Potter Brothers stores in NY having swap sale  today Saturday and Sunday 9 am to 5 pm.  This weekend.


----------

